# my 150 gallon wild Heckel discus tank



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Got the fish the end of last year, had a vacation a month ago.
Finally got them settled. I'll try to update their growth every couple months
here we go

















Click photo below for Video:


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice looking tank you have and beautiful fish.... the driftwood looks great and it will still be easy to clean being bare bottom.....where did you land these fish if you don't mind me asking...spoke to April and she does not have any heckels, and I would love to get a hold of some .......love the heckels!!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very unique footprint for a 150g. Custom? Nice looking setup.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, it's idea of the setup, a semi-BB tank. My Altum tank set up the same way



dean9922 said:


> very nice looking tank you have and beautiful fish.... the driftwood looks great and it will still be easy to clean being bare bottom.....where did you land these fish if you don't mind me asking...spoke to April and she does not have any heckels, and I would love to get a hold of some .......love the heckels!!!!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, it's the 36x36x27 inches Marineland deep dimension tank, perfect for a room divider



tony1928 said:


> Very unique footprint for a 150g. Custom? Nice looking setup.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Kevin. It's about time you posted a few pictures I Can't wait to pick my new heckels in a week.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Dave.
just saw your Heckels yesterday, 2 of them are huge


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice discus Kevin.....you're always doing a great job with D's.....and thanks for posting them.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful tank and fish. I have not kept discus before but is that not a too strong current for them?

Rich


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice footprint. That's what I wanted originally until I realized it was going to be impossible to work in the middle of tank without sticking my head in (for planting).


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Hi, thanks. Francis.
It took a lot longer to get them ready this time, due to my vacation and thermometer malfunction, but it's all good now.



seanyuki said:


> Nice discus Kevin.....you're always doing a great job with D's.....and thanks for posting them.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

it's certainly on the strong side for discus.
For wild fish, it's ok. it'd be too much for domestic.
If you look some wild discus video, the current is about the same.



couch said:


> beautiful tank and fish. I have not kept discus before but is that not a too strong current for them?
> 
> Rich


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

yeah, for maintain the tank it's tough, it's no way to reach to the back corner.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice footprint. That's what I wanted originally until I realized it was going to be impossible to work in the middle of tank without sticking my head in (for planting).


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

couch said:


> beautiful tank and fish. I have not kept discus before but is that not a too strong current for them?
> 
> Rich


I think current like this is good for grow out D's, specially for wild D's.

Fish look strong, Kevin... I'm gonna go check them soon..


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Hugo. I look at them every day, not sure if they've grown much, I think they are about 1/4 or 1/2 inches bigger now, 3" body diameter for the middle size fish. you can tell better for sure.



H . said:


> I think current like this is good for grow out D's, specially for wild D's.
> 
> Fish look strong, Kevin... I'm gonna go check them soon..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

they will be a sexy shoal by the end of this year... less fighting when they are bigger.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I think so, they should be much bigger after a year.
they still move and fight like babies, not much color yet either.



H . said:


> they will be a sexy shoal by the end of this year... less fighting when they are bigger.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Tank and fish look great Kevin! Makes me feel like I should have kept it. 
Glad it is working out for you. 


Post some pics of your altum tank. Some of the nicest specimens around!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> ... not much color yet either.


That's a good sign. the later the better...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thank, love the tank. if u r in town, feel free to come visit



deepRED said:


> Tank and fish look great Kevin! Makes me feel like I should have kept it.
> Glad it is working out for you.
> 
> Post some pics of your altum tank. Some of the nicest specimens around!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done Kevin , they all got some nice colouring to them.Iam sure with some time from settling in, they will look even better.Thanks for posting ! 

Luke


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Luke.
They do have a lot blue already, hope I'll get some blue face Heckels



Luke78 said:


> Nicely done Kevin , they all got some nice colouring to them.Iam sure with some time from settling in, they will look even better.Thanks for posting !
> 
> Luke


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

HEy Kevin are Hugo's discus at your place yet? If so can i come over on wednesday night.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

no, still at Hugo's place.


----------

